# Las Vegas - DO NOT ADOPT FROM SIN CITY RATTERY



## CindrDoLLy

I made a post about this a few weeks ago, but someone in Vegas recently mentioned the possibility of adopting rats from Sin City Rattery so I really want to get this message out there for anybody in the Las Vegas area that has considered adopting from there.

Sin City Rattery is NOT a rattery. He is a feeder breeder that decided to start breeding his "pretty" rats as pets in an attempt to make extra money. I knew going in that he breeds some of his rats as feeders and some as pets, but from what I saw, they are all treated the same. All rats are bred in bins, and it reeked of urine because there was absolutely no ventilation in this so-called rattery, which is a run-down shed in a very shady area of town. Several of his rats bit me when he pulled the bin out for me to see them. There was one small box in the bin for them to hide in but other than that, no toys or things to stimulate them whatsoever. It was very clear that he does not regularly handle the rats, and when he did handle them, he picked them up by their tails! Any so-called "rat breeder" should know that you NEVER pick rats up by their tails. He is also selling his rats WAY too young, as early as 3 weeks. You should never adopt a rat out at this age, they still need mother's milk!

All this being said, this is not a good place to buy rats from. I realize there aren't many places to get rats in Vegas outside of pet stores and Craigslist, but I seriously believe this is one of the worst places you could get rats from. If he wants to breed rats as feeders, fine, it's a necessary and unfortunate "evil" for the sake of feeding snakes and other herp species, but claiming he breeds pet rats is a falsehood.

This is completely my own opinion and there may be better options out there, but from personal experience I would recommend Pet Kingdom USA for Vegas rat adoptions, assuming there are no rescue rats or Craigslist rats available. Yes, it's technically a pet store which is "bad", but they keep their rats in a large open-top aquarium where the rats are constantly exposed to humans on a daily basis. They also have a 10-day health guarantee, if your rat gets sick within the first 10 days of adoption, you can return them where they will be medicated and you can either re-purchase them once they're well again or they'll be returned to the aquarium and given another chance at adoption. I will admit, I don't know what they do with rats that don't get adopted. There is always a chance they get sold as snakefood. However, this is still a far better option than Sin City Rattery. At least these rats have a clean living area and get to interact with people.

If there are better places to get rats in Las Vegas that anybody might know about, please let me know. I'd prefer to not recommend a pet store for rat adoptions, but honestly this has been one of the best options for me so far and is still far better than buying from Sin City "Rattery".


----------



## Spinderella

Im really glad I stumbled upon this site and post... I actually thought about adopting from them until I read this.. Im looking for a hairless rat and saw they had some but I'm staying clear of this place.


----------



## nanashi7

Spinderella said:


> Im really glad I stumbled upon this site and post... I actually thought about adopting from them until I read this.. Im looking for a hairless rat and saw they had some but I'm staying clear of this place.


Just thought I would add that there are several babies going to be available in Las Vegas from members, but I don't know if hairless or not.


----------



## Spinderella

ok thank you Nanashi =)


----------



## Voltage

I have babies that are going to be available in Vegas but no hairless unfortunately

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleighNicole

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the name, but there is a certified rattery here in Vegas. She is absolutely amazing with her rats. She is a closed rattery to protect from mites and diseases from the people going to pet stores then her, but will give video (I believe it's live) upon request.We're adopting from her next spring (she only allows breeding during the normal season), I can't wait! I'm already purchasing and setting up the cage ^_^Thank you SO much about letting us know about this place, I was thinking about adopting two rats before next spring as well, and this is a place I was looking into. I might stop in just to see for myself and help warn people against him.


----------



## Jaguar

https://www.facebook.com/sincityrats


Is that him?

All I can say from looking at that Facebook page is YIKES. He's breeding other exotics... those cages are filthy (and pine, by the looks of it)... you can see mothers with pinkies in the rack bins with other adults right in the photos.... awful.


----------



## hiddenjumprope

Jaguar said:


> https://www.facebook.com/sincityrats
> 
> 
> Is that him?
> 
> All I can say from looking at that Facebook page is YIKES. He's breeding other exotics... those cages are filthy (and pine, by the looks of it)... you can see mothers with pinkies in the rack bins with other adults right in the photos.... awful.


So much wrong looking through the facebook.

"
We have a gorgeous mis marked Capped Dumbo rat female adult available! $5... We have to let her go because she keeps killing all the other females babies. I would not suggest trying to use her as a breeder."

Ummmmmmm.......


----------



## AshleighNicole

So, we did end up adopting from the Rats Of Nimh rattery. We ended up getting four baby girls and I'm soooo happy! The rats are obviously well taken care of, and her babies never end up with tumors or anything. They're so well tempered, they're like little puppies!
I looked more into the Sin City rattery and I'm just repulsed. He REALLY doesn't want anyone going over there, I can see why. I tried meeting up with him (morbid curiosity?) pretending I wanted to buy one, and he just wasn't having it.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Why do so many people bash others on here?

From the pictures I saw (I'm on my phone and I don't know how to use facebook, so maybe I'm just not seeing the horribleness of the situation) the bedding doesn't look dirty. It just looks like bedding. There is nothing wrong with using pine bedding for rats if its kiln dried, and I haven't seen many that aren't. 

There are multiple ways to breed rats. No one way is THE WAY. We leave rats in with nursing rats at work without an issue. I left Luna in with her friends for days after she gave birth since it was an unexpected litter. 

Socialization is hard when you have a lot. I don't socialize all of my mice. I just pick ones that I like and socialize those.


----------



## Voltage

Just thought I'd post a warning on here btw, there is an SDA outbreak here in Vegas thanks to a breeder and I'm pretty sure sin city rattery is the source. I wasn't told specifically but it's kind of one of the only "ratteries" here. Las Vegas rat owners are working on getting him shut down. 
So if you live in Vegas be careful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoshDeMott2010

That is no rattery... Those pictures are rediculously disgusting.


----------



## Daize

JoshDeMott2010 said:


> That is no rattery... Those pictures are rediculously disgusting.


Those are standard cages for a larger scale feeder breeding facility. If you google "rat racks", you'll see what I mean. 

They don't seem to be an extremely large scale facility, but they do offer pet rats as well. They're not the standard "rattery" for those who strictly want pets, but they could be considered a "rattery".


Noun _rattery (pl. ratteries)
A place where rats are bred.
_


----------



## Gannyaan

As I'm looking at mint running around the room, I'm just thinking of how cruel and nasty it is to keep those rats in dark bins like they are items and not living beings.... They must really hate it.

Awful. Yeah, people can do what they want, but I would never support this guy. I hope he gets shut down ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar

Maybe their Facebook has been updated now, but I recall photos of very dirty bins when I viewed it before. There was no bashing, just pointing out facts. This guy runs an exotic animal mill. Period. If that's where you want to get your rats, by all means go ahead, but folks may be a little blindsided if they go there not expecting it.

Either way, this thread is 7 months old now... let's not bump old threads for the sake of provoking an argument.


----------

